# SD card plastic shell coming apart



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey gang,

my primary SD card has finally shown a crack in the outer shell. See pics below. (sorry, used my iPhone when my 100L would've done a far better job.)

I know these things don't last forever, but it's not that old.

Suggestions on the best fix? If it's glue or tape, please be specific as to what kind and how you'd apply it.

And if you feel it's a lost cause, given the size and investment this card represented (They were $130 3 years ago) is there any way to buy an empty SD shell and fully transplant my card's internals to it? Is that madness or is it even possible?

Thanks,
A


----------



## lion rock (Mar 16, 2015)

If the shell is not too damaged and all pieces are present, you can use a bit of acetone (finger nail polish removal --- make sure the formulation does not contain oil) to fuse the crack together. A tiny droplet delivered with a toothpick onto the crack and held together with cloth pin may fix it. Just be judicial with the amount of acetone used. Allow a day or two before use to allow enough time for the solvent to evaporate and harden the joint.
Tape increases the thickness and is not a permanent fix. The adhesive on the tape may come off into the camera slot.
Good luck.
-r


----------



## canonistic (Mar 16, 2015)

me, personally, i would NOT consider repairing it. or I would at least make it my "card of last resort".
it's too important to risk losing photos to me. and what you paid for it is no longer relative, card prices are relatively cheap today and much fast than 45 mbps.

i vote to replace it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree. Replace it. Why take the chance. No matter how well you can repair it, it will always be risker than using a new one. Extract the files off of it replace it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 16, 2015)

The card has a lifetime warranty, contact Sandisk to see if its covered by the warranty.

Don't glue it, or that will certainly invalidate the warranty.

I've never had to have a Sandisk card replaced, but Lexar was very prompt about replacing my card reader.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Suggestions on the best fix? If it's glue or tape, please be specific as to what kind and how you'd apply it.



When the two sell sides of mine came apart, I fixed it transparent tape and it worked fine. But yours is damaged right a the contacts, so probably glue is the only option - and I'd be more hesitant to apply that. 

As it's physical damage, I doubt it's a warranty case. Remember the prices of sd cards have dropped since you bought it.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 17, 2015)

That's why I prefer CF.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 17, 2015)

Replace


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting its a Sandisk.
I've numerous memory cards and only Sandisk have split apart (and grey slider lock fall off) .
I have a few sandisk cards where the top corner broke. 
I've had no problem with Transcend Cards or Samsung.
Cheap plastic and poor manufacturing I think.


----------

